# Who knew 8th notes could be "cute"?



## HansMaestroMusic (Oct 24, 2012)

As I've been looking to expand on ways to be able to publish and also keep in contact with performers, I stumbled upon Etsy, and lo! Look at these little guys! Hahahahaha!

8th notes!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is totally adorable. Good for the kids who play with the nice toys here.


----------

